# And Then There Were Three.....?



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Can i help myself? No, i don't think so.

I was just contacted by a guy i met through a fish forum a while back, and he's moved from a house to a unit and is having to rehome his cockatiel, he was wondering if i knew someone who could help out.  Looks like Bailee could be getting another girlfriend. She's 2 years old, lutino, hand tame, affectionate, etc.  I was holding out on the cage filling 3rd tiel so i could eventually get my whiteface cinny pied, but hey, i'm a sucker for a tiel in need.

I will let you know when the guy emails me back, and if i'll end up getting her or not.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

YAY! lol...(why am I not suprized) I hope you end up with her! Or she ends up with you- a wonderfull tiel mommy. Hey, look at it this way...you could still get that wf cinny..4 IS an even number...hint hint...let me know how it goes!

PS_ they have fish forums?!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

And 4 would push my cage from pressing to over crowded.  I decided that three is the absolute limit. Plus then i have 6 indoor birds which IS an even number.  I'm emailing the guy back and forth at the moment. I find it amusing that at the time i'm sorely tempted to get a third tiel, i get an email asking about rehoming one.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, if you do decide to help a tiel in need, it couldn't possibly go to a better mummy. Bailee will be spoilt for choice, bless him.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going to visit Birdie tomorrow after horse riding. Sounds like her owner will be happy for me to adopt her though.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Lucky you, eh? I was lucky to get 1 tiel, let alone 3. But I would take her if I was on my own. Keep us updated, hope you get Birdie.  (is that her name, right?)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'll keep you updated. I've actually even got mums permission on this which is quite a miracle!  I'm a little nervous that adding just one more will throw off the happy balance in my flock, but i suppose i felt exactly the same before adding a third indoor budgie too.

Laura - what's it like having three tiels? I'm hoping that this new one will be much like Cookie and not so clingy like Bailee. I've told Bailee he's going to have a new yellow girlfriend. It'll be hilarious if she decides she prefers budgies too.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

yay bea, i've been offered 3 tiels but can't take them cause mom would kill me. Who knows, maybe some day i will get them. i know what you mean about throwing off the balance of your flock. I'm scared to add to mine but i want to. Lutino, in love already here lol.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Laura - what's it like having three tiels? I'm hoping that this new one will be much like Cookie and not so clingy like Bailee. I've told Bailee he's going to have a new yellow girlfriend. It'll be hilarious if she decides she prefers budgies too.


I am so excited for you Bea, your a sucker just like me...hehe Actually having 3 is not much different then two, I only say that because Minnie is a girl ...lol I think if Minnie would have ended up being a boy it would have been a different story Ollie and Bailee are very much alike being clingy were as the girls although affectionate they are not as needy they like to do there own thing.

Minnie has fit in quite nicely they all seem to get along but keep there distance if you know what I mean there is the odd squawk at each other but there have been no real fight's or blood shed Minnie is a little sweetheart and not as hissy as Georgie is and Minnie has really taken to Sparkle(budgie) more so then the others. I was a little worried about having two girl's and one boy but the girl's have also been really tolerant of each other there not really friends but there not ememies either so it has worked out well. 

The only problem I have had with the 3 is over food dishes they like to hang out and all go in the bigger cage together but there always pushing each other away to get in the food dishes so I added some more and it seems to have helped to put different one's in various places throughout the cage but they all still want that main food bowl...lol but there is no big fighting over it they just push each other out of the way and the loser moves off and wait's again for his or her turn  

I recently let the three spend the night together  as they were all in the same big cage and none wanted to leave I was a little leary about leaving them in but they did great not a fight all night there are many perches and they all picked a spot and did really well together I was really pleased that they got along so well, I gave them there space and let them pick when the time was right and I didn't force them to be together so I think that helped.


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

Ever since I got my budgies and started frequenting forums, I've heard many people referring to "betcha can't have just one" as the motto for, well, bird-keeping. It's so true on all accounts. 

Every time I go to the pet store (especially a couple weeks when I came across a nice big lot of tame cockatiels that pretty much everyone in the store was playing with), I complain to my boyfriend to let me get another, but we can't afford one right now. I'm trying to force myself to wait a year before getting a second tiel. I have room for a second budgie, however, and I have the perfect one in mind. I just have to find it. 

Anyways, congratulations if you do get her. Personally, I think three is a good number. The symbolic meaning for 'three' is harmony and completeness. Or something like that.

Can't wait to see many many pictures!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Once i'm certain i'm getting her i will post a couple of photos which the guy sent me.  Her owner sounded pretty happy that i was willing to take her though, a weight off his mind.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Once i'm certain i'm getting her i will post a couple of photos which the guy sent me.  Her owner sounded pretty happy that i was willing to take her though, a weight off his mind.


Can't wait to see her  he must know she will be in good hands


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I hope you get her Bea...I agree with the saying "I bet you can't have just one"...I keep telling myself that 10 is enough...8 budgies and two tiels that is..but I guess you never know. When is all this suppose to happen? PS. I don't think your mom would have a problem-you take care of them just fine....just ask your dad if she does..hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I asked dad and agreed to take the tiel before asking mum anyway, i probably would've snuck her in even if mum said no.  She seems to be a really sweet tiel, shy of new people but so are my two! Her owner was so upset, i would hate to be in his position and have to make the decision to rehome my birds. I don't think i could do it.  I'll be picking up the new girl next sunday morning. And now that i know for sure i'll be getting her, here's a photo:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She is BEAUTIFUL! are you keeping the name? It looks like she's looking for nest spots already..hehe.. I also would hate to be in that position. I just couldn't.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> are you keeping the name?


Well she's actually not named, so i'll be coming up with something nice.  I've got a few ideas already, but i'll wait till i actually have her to make up my mind.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm jelous...now both you and Laura have a tino...my fave...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I'm jelous...now both you and Laura have a tino...my fave...


You know what you can do about that....   It would seem that the normal/pied/ino combo is becoming quite popular.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> You know what you can do about that....   It would seem that the normal/pied/ino combo is becoming quite popular.


The multiple tiel mutation syndrome..lol...now if you got that cinny too...well, you'd have a normal/pied/ino/cinny...got a nice ring to it


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

She is beautiful Bea, no wonder you want to "help" the man out. lol


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, she is a stunner Bea. I think my dream tiel would be a Lutino, they're so beautiful.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She is a beauty Bea, Minnie looks just like her  only difference is Minnie still has that baby fat look to her...hehe good luck on picking the perfect name for her


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Here's a few more piccies of her. Only a couple of days till i bring her home now. 


























I'm still stuck on a name for her. I think i'll have to meet her properly before naming her.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She looks like a real sweetheart! Only a few more days!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

are you getting excited yet...hehe she is a beauty


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> are you getting excited yet


I've been excited since last weekend.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am trying to figure out the time difference between us, so right now its 11:00 pm here so it would be friday afternoon there about 3pm? is that correct or close...lol so your Sunday would be our Saturday  won't be long long now


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Yup, that was the right time when you posted.  It's now 3:20pm on Friday here.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

First wow on the time difference you all were on friday when i was on thursday!, its only Friday at 6:19 am here right now - lol

second 
Beautiful lil girl that 1st pic (on this page) looks like she has such a MEAN look on her face - like she's attempting really hard to look all big and bad , but its not working very well lol 


I still say she looks like a Lucy to me - - but I know its not all about the looks when naming them


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is beautiful  I would probably name her Melo


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have to say i'm pretty set on a particular name at the moment, which i will reveal once i get her and make sure the name suits well. 

We're going to pick her up about 10am tomorrow, her owner will come back with us to keep her calm in the car and say his goodbyes. I'm looking forward to getting to know her, i will have some millet handy to hopefully win her over via her stomach, hehe.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Can't wait to see her. I can't imagine how sad the owner is but atleast he knows she's in a good home and he can get regular updates on how she's doing. Curious about the name you picked too!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh, how exciting, I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww hope she settles in well. And cookie & bailee accept her. Keep us updated!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Isn't it suday there already!


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

OHHH this is so exciting BEA!!!!!! I cant wait to meet her and see pics!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Say hello to KITTY!


















Kitty is an absolute sweet heart. She jumped straight onto my finger when i went to get her out of her cage, and was happy to sit on my shoulder preening and accept the occasional head scratch.  She's such a calm and relaxed little girl.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello KITTY!!!! I am so happy for you bea she is gorgeous, I am glad she is so sweet  what a relief it must be to finally have her home and adjusting well 

I forgot to add..lol I love the name I see you stayed in the e sound ...hehe


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

oh bea shes gorgeus!!!!!!!!!!! im jelous!!! lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Kitty is beautiful! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

laurago said:


> I forgot to add..lol I love the name I see you stayed in the e sound ...hehe


LOL!! I can't seem to help choosing names that end with the E sound. Now i've just got to get Bailee saying "here Kitty Kitty".


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> LOL!! I can't seem to help choosing names that end with the E sound. Now i've just got to get Bailee saying "here Kitty Kitty".


That would be so funny if he said here Kitty Kitty ...LOL I have a cockatiel cd that has that on it...hehe 

We are alike that way with the E sound Georgie Minnie Ollie....lol  I wonder why that is it


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> We are alike that way with the E sound


Same here. I did read somewhere birds are more receptive to things ending in vowels but I don't know how accurate that is. All mine except Sugar and Limu end in the E sound...Baby, Ziggy, Jazzy, Maui, Stormy, Sky, Jamy, Kiwi...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Same here. I did read somewhere birds are more receptive to things ending in vowels but I don't know how accurate that is. All mine except Sugar and Limu end in the E sound...Baby, Ziggy, Jazzy, Maui, Stormy, Sky, Jamy, Kiwi...


Thats right your an E sounder to...LOL Baby and Ziggy  when we picked the names I never really realized that we were doing it at the time...lol


----------



## birdboykaufman (Nov 15, 2007)

Bea said:


> LOL!! I can't seem to help choosing names that end with the E sound. Now i've just got to get Bailee saying "here Kitty Kitty".


we trained our little dog to respond to "Treats" and "Food." So all I have to do, when I get a bird, is train it to say "treats" and "Food." He he... that would drive my dog nuts.


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

Aww Kitty is a good choice.....I like it lots!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You must love that e sound  I seem to like s's Shadow the cat Sugar the cat Spike my cockatiel and Spice the betta fish. I guess Bandit the dog and Cricket the canary and Icarus the budgie are feeling left out


----------

